# Planning a Halloween Wedding Theme



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Gratz! Wish I could have done such a thing. My first marriage we attempted an April 1st wedding but my the mom-in-law objected so the joke was on us chosing April 2nd.

The new wife wouldn't even consider Halloween.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to do this but am not sure how to pull it off in a classy way. I feel like I could possibly go with a dark purple and white and black theme (with silver accents). I saw a beautiful bridal bouquet with the dark purple flowers and a few white roses in it. A lovely archway was built with these weird colored flowers that were small and on some sort of viney branch thing, I cant describe it well but trust me the lighting on this thing really made it gorgeous.  I keep dreaming of doing the thriller dance for fun but I doubt anyone in my family would do it, they are so shy, haha. Its either were doing it this way or vegas , they have nice packages at the hotels at a decent price.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

My wife & I _did_ have a Halloween wedding. There are a few pics in my album. It was awesome.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

My fiancee and I are going to get married next Halloween. We are planning on doing a "Bride of Frankenstein" theme. I am beyond excited!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

So, why not do a Halloween-themed wedding on Halloween Night... in Las Vegas? Last year, a couple wanting to do just that asked us if they could get married at our house, which, if you don't know, is EXTREMELY decorated at Halloween - inside and out. We ended up doing the planning and catering as well. It was fantastic. The Bride and Groom were both in costume, and all of the Bride's Maids had black hair done up with white streaks up each side.

I know it's probably too late for this year, but if anybody wants to do it next year, our house is available. We have room for about 50 seated guests. Here are the pics from the wedding: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Steven and Katrina's Wedding


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

My wife and i were maried on oct 31, normal wedding by day. Reception was done up like a haunt and everyone was dressed up and was alot of fun.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Gratz! Wish I could have done such a thing. My first marriage we attempted an April 1st wedding but my the mom-in-law objected so the joke was on us chosing April 2nd.


It's probably a good thing you didn't get married on the first. Do you know how many jokes would have come from that? I've already thought of 3 right off bat.



> So, why not do a Halloween-themed wedding on Halloween Night... in Las Vegas? Last year, a couple wanting to do just that asked us if they could get married at our house, which, if you don't know, is EXTREMELY decorated at Halloween - inside and out. We ended up doing the planning and catering as well. It was fantastic. The Bride and Groom were both in costume, and all of the Bride's Maids had black hair done up with white streaks up each side.
> 
> I know it's probably too late for this year, but if anybody wants to do it next year, our house is available. We have room for about 50 seated guests. Here are the pics from the wedding: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Steven and Katrina's Wedding


I don't think I'm getting married anytime soon but I'd love to crash a wedding like that.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

the girl in the front of the wedding pic has some style grecian dress on, this gave me an idea to do some kind of goddess style bridesmaid dresses


----------



## BeforeDawn (Aug 24, 2009)

We got married 2 weeks before halloween with myself being a zombie and my husband being a varmpire/werewolf hybrid (I made the prosthetics myself). Had all the guests in costume and just used all my halloween decorations. Entire wedding cost me $1000 with catering and special effects supplies.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

We got married on Oct 24th. I wanted to go with the whole costume thing, but the SO didn't want to go that far, so we settled on JoL's as the centerpieces and some autumn decorations (corn stalks, black and orange table settings, etc). My marriage is a nightmare, if that counts. JK


----------

